
Ask HN: What are people's main sources of articles these days? - xenyal
I use HN as my primary source of news and articles these days as I&#x27;m having difficulty finding alternative sources for tech news, along with meaningful commentary. I find that the variety of article sources on here quite abundant, but aside from finding them on HN, how are people stumbling upon them otherwise?
======
JohnFen
When Google News did their redesign, it made the service essentially useless
to me. I replaced it by installing Tiny Tiny RSS on my home webserver, which
aggregates RSS feeds and makes them available in its own RSS feeds. I read the
news using the web interface and (when mobile), using the Android gReader app.

That solution is even better for me than Google News was, and a big part of
why is that it dramatically increased discovery of new things. Not only can I
easily follow sites I use regularly, including HN, but I've included the feeds
of a few aggregators that I appreciate to increase the amount of new stuff I
see.

------
jppope
lobsters, reddit, Makerbites, Slack channels, etc

